

Windows PowerShell to get a package manager - burnte
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/garretts/archive/2014/04/01/my-little-secret-windows-powershell-oneget.aspx

======
burnte
I saw nothing about it actually appearing in Windows 10, so I change the
headline from this article's headline, wherein I found the MSDN blog link.
[http://www.howtogeek.com/200334/windows-10-includes-a-
linux-...](http://www.howtogeek.com/200334/windows-10-includes-a-linux-style-
package-manager-named-oneget/)

